

Ask HN: Iphone Games, who's made em?  - cme

So I've had several Iphone games/app Ideas in my head for a while now. I've done a little research and have looked into what it will take to develop them.<p>I'm not looking to become a millionaire off of these, but would like to generate some monthly passive income.<p>So who here has developed their own apps? how have they done? I remember seeing a post where some people showed off their work, but couldnt find it again.<p>I'm not a developer so I will be outsourcing this, what should I expect to pay to develop a simple game/app? I've been looking around on Odesk, Elance, and Guru.  I'd like to start with a simple game to learn how to market and then develop more if it does well.<p>HN has become an awesome resource, even for a non technical person like myself.
======
edster
Asking how much you should pay to develop a game is pretty much like asking
how much does a car cost.

I think the old adage that it takes money to make money is mostly true and
applies here as well. Trying to put an app, especially a game, together on the
cheap typically results in product that the customer doesn't have an interest
in. Getting the right technical and creative resources together is critical.

Sometimes you can strike gold but if you follow this plan you might need to be
ready for several failures before experiencing any success.

------
cme
So do you think partnering with a programmer to bring the ideas to life would
be a better avenue?

I understand what you pay for is what you get as I have outsourced Webapps
before.

The idea is to get something out there, learn the process, how to market it,
ect. Take what I've learned and apply it to another one, reinvesting profits
as I go a long.

------
ido
I guess you could do it for the learning experience, but you will probably not
make enough to cover the costs of development.

I would not suggest doing it if you are not developing it yourself.

------
cme
PS. Thanks for the help!

